# Tex DOT has a New Toy ...



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Look out Down South....*

*DPS has A New Toy.... *

*No More River Rat's Coming North, At least if this Boat has Anything to do with it .. *

*Yellowfin 34 Trip 300 Verado's,With one Bad Arse Trailer .. Oh and a Few Gun's .. *


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

In...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I thought this was going to be a picture of a new asphalt layer or maintainer or sumptin.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what a waste of tax dollars there...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

What a great way to spend tax dollars! They waste more money sittin on the side of the road watchin movies on the clock.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

The waste of money is the mudders on the trailer......


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

It'l help stop the illegal crossing of drugs and people along the Rio Grand and in Falcon Lake.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

They could have at least put Yamaha's on it... sad


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Some of the places the rats come across is ankle deep....that boat ain't gonna go in a lot of places on the Rio grande.

Nice boat though :cheers:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Boat like that would be helpful when one of ours get shot at again or gets killed like guy on the jet ski. Y'all remember that?


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Kind of strange to see "Texas Highway Patrol" on a boat...


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

I want one!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> They could have at least put Yamaha's on it... sad


Lol.....X2


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Dang!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

marker150 said:


> It'l help stop the illegal crossing of drugs and people along the Rio Grand and in Falcon Lake.


and you know who will outlaw this boat!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about potlickers if you had one of those to fish from...

Bad Arse!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Nothings too good for the Texas Gubment. Think our boys are gearing up to take on the Feds?


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

Bad arse boat!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Texas River Patrol ..........U mean


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cant believe as cheap as DPS is, they spent this amount of money on a boat


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe they paid for it with this.

http://narcoticnews.com/Pics-of-Cash-seized-by-the-Texas.php


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's strange, it seems outside their mission to me
http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/HighwayPatrol/index.htm



> The Texas Highway Patrol Division is responsible for general police traffic supervision, traffic, and criminal law enforcement on the rural highways of Texas. The Division's goal is to help maintain public safety through the efficient and effective administration of the division's various programs.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

It was probably conviscated and they just redid the seats,tireds and put guns on it. Their new moto. If you caint catch it shoot it!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Fact is Hotrod, THEY didn't pay for it. WE did!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I wonder when the Coast Guard gets their new hi power Corvettes?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> I wonder when the Coast Guard gets their new hi power Corvettes?


Thanks for the brilliant idea! I can now pickup chicks and blow others away


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

If there a gun fight going down who wants to stand on an open bow with shots being fired at them?

That boat has to be for show only.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

You could shoot a lot of coots with that thing.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

One question....

WHY?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> They could have at least put Yamaha's on it... sad


 We think alike


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

A complete waste of OUR tax dollars. Politicians don't care how much or our money they waste if it "looks" good. It has no practical benefit and is redundant with other agencies.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/DPS-...atch-members-of-Mexican-cartel-128974258.html


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Between ICE, CG, TP&W, USBP, and now DPS, there sure are a lot of go-fast boats down there. Now if they'll just free'm up and let them do something.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Probably paid for using funds from DHS. When any form of law enforcement agency catches wind of DHS grants, they go snak****** and start buying everything on their wish list whether it'll accomplish anything or not. 

Total waste of funds. Wonder how many days a month it'll sit on the trailer because the fuel budget's been spent?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ACbob said:


> Between ICE, CG, TP&W, USBP, and now DPS, there sure are a lot of go-fast boats down there. Now if they'll just free'm up and let them do something.


I will bet willing to be you that boat winds up like all of those other ones have, which is for sale after 2 seasons. All the boats homeland security bought and paid for around here went that way. These agencies get these big grants that have to be used for a specific purpose, and then buy up an asset that the only real use for it is to cash out later. Do you really need a boat that size to patrol a river? Seems to me a good air boat would be a lot more useful.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Likely paid for by DHS grants. If that was your loved one that was gunned down on Falcon Lake and you knew if that boat was there it might not have happened, is it worth it then?

The cartels are constantly crossing the line in Falcon and acting like pirates. The more patrol boats the better in my opinion.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

That **** thing is probably going to be as useful as the chopper and video camera in this video clip from the DPS. A really expensive "monitoring device"....sick of seeing videos like this, and us not doing ANYTHING at all to stop, prevent, apprehend, etc.

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/video/news/border/


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Let me use use that boat for a month. You better believe there will be some change then!

With a little night vision and some thermals, there would be some enforcement action!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Fact is Hotrod, THEY didn't pay for it. WE did!


It dont matter. They are still cheap, lol. Thats why their patrol cars dont even have cages in them. I have a lot of DPS friends, they always complain about how cheap the State is


----------



## 2littletime (Oct 6, 2010)

why would people complain about an American made boat motor being bought with USA tax money and wish it had been spent on foreign companies?
If all of us spent money on USA when possible the country would be in a lot better shape (except for the crooked politicians).


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

HC said:


> Likely paid for by DHS grants. If that was your loved one that was gunned down on Falcon Lake and you knew if that boat was there it might not have happened, is it worth it then?
> 
> The cartels are constantly crossing the line in Falcon and acting like pirates. The more patrol boats the better in my opinion.


X10

David Hartley was in my son's High school class when we were in Loveland, Co. and I can assure you, folks up there would have thought it was worth it.

Has anyone considered all the forfitures associated with drug enforcement, not just the stuff that goes up for auction but cash money too...and there are protocol for where the proceeds go. The L E agency does all the work so they get all the rewards. I don't have a problem with that.:texasflag

.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

A few months back some upper level DPS, GW's and Texas rangers came to Rockport to meet and check out the GW safe boats. I was told DPS was wanting to take over the GW's responsibilities, and be in charge of wildlife violations as well as civil/criminal... Jason Slocum


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Yea I could be a TxDot employee


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Maybe they bought it to pull the drug-runner plane blimp they used to have in Gorda??? LOL


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

they should've gotten a freeman or something built in Tx at least


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Fast Ride*

I wonder if they'll take on some volunteers ? I don't want to do the police work I just want to be the driver......


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Pistol58 said:


> That **** thing is probably going to be as useful as the chopper and video camera in this video clip from the DPS. A really expensive "monitoring device"....sick of seeing videos like this, and us not doing ANYTHING at all to stop, prevent, apprehend, etc.
> 
> http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/video/news/border/


Gonna make some people mad but here it goes:

First of all if you don't work for the State or are an LEO then keep your stinking mouth shut when it comes to stopping, preventing or apprehending etc...! On the border once they reach the river OUR (If you smart you will guess who I work for) jursidiction ENDS!!! We can no longer attempt to capture them.

Second goes to HOTROD! If you dont work for the state keep your mouth shut about how cheap they are or how cheap someone tells you they are. The Texas Department of Public Safety is one of the best agencies to work for. As far as the cages go...I love not having one. Since we are in the car 8 to 10 hours a day and thats considered our office most of the time; a cage can be very uncomfortable and most of my fellow comrads would agree. We get more compliance not having a cage then when we had them at my last agency to work for.

Third why are yall talking **** about the men and women who are out there putting their lives on the line everyday, not knowing if we are going to see our family again or sacrficing out holidays (while the average american is home with their families on a holiday) to protect the citzens and travlers on the roadways of this great state of Texas. We work hard out on the roads.

Forth as far as sitting on the side of the road watching movies....if you see that then you need to report it. But let me ask you this....do you ever look at the internet while you are working? Now I have never watched a movie in my patrol car but if you are gonna complaine about someone watching a movie...(first make sure we are not working on a case report and watching the video to the case) then look and see how long you spend on the internet watching short movies or searching something that doesn't pertain to your work.

We are not perfect and I am not saying that we are. I am just sick and tired of people poking fun or talking trash about the men and women protecting all the citizens not only in Texas but the United States. If something were to happen like 9-11 in Texas people talking trash now would be praising all Law Enforcement in Texas on a job well done. Because why everyone else is running like cowards we are running to the danger! Most of the men and women your are talking trash about are the men and women who have served in the United States Military and have put their lives on the line for OUR country overseas so we can have the freedom that we have today!!!!

Enough Said!!


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

^^ I think the main issue here is the HIGHWAY patrol has a BOAT. Maybe I'm missing something but it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Why does it say "Texas highway patrol?" Shouldn't it say "Texas waterway patrol?"


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Saltwaterguy- You are talking out of your arse. Blahhhh....Blahhhh...Blahhhhh


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

saltwaterguy said:


> gonna make some people mad but here it goes:
> 
> First of all if you don't work for the state or are an leo then keep your stinking mouth shut when it comes to stopping, preventing or apprehending etc...! On the border once they reach the river our (if you smart you will guess who i work for) jursidiction ends!!! We can no longer attempt to capture them.
> 
> ...


lmao !!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

saltwaterguy said:


> Gonna make some people mad but here it goes:
> 
> First of all if you don't work for the State or are an LEO then keep your stinking mouth shut when it comes to stopping, preventing or apprehending etc...! On the border once they reach the river OUR (If you smart you will guess who I work for) jursidiction ENDS!!! We can no longer attempt to capture them.
> 
> ...


You are still a Rookie and have your panties in a wad.:work:

The State is cheap! Troops didnt have tasers for how long after everyone else? Still no cages, just got in car computers, the list goes on. Then they buy a 300k boat for what? Keep blowing smoke outta your arse. And I know what you get paid, and it aint enough for what yall do.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like someone is proud, and the ones i hate to deal with... Take a chill pill man... Sometime sit back and look at the big picture,the truth does hurt.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> You are still a Rookie and have your panties in a wad.:work:
> 
> The State is cheap! Troops didnt have tasers for how long after everyone else? Still no cages, just got in car computers, the list goes on. Then they buy a 300k boat for what? Keep blowing smoke outta your arse. And I *know what you get paid, and it aint enough for what yall do*.


so true


----------



## 93racer (Aug 24, 2010)

I think this is a boat some company built to try selling to the state or other agency. If it were owned by DPS it would say Texas Department of Public Safety and not Texas Highway Patrol. It also lacks any official emblems on it. Just my $.02


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> First of all if you don't work for the State or are an LEO then keep your stinking mouth shut


yea, God forbid the taxpayers of this Great state have any say in how our money is spent. Since many of us are boat owners, most of us can tell a river boat from an offshore boat.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

saltwaterguy said:


> Gonna make some people mad but here it goes:
> 
> First of all if you don't work for the State or are an LEO then keep your stinking mouth shut when it comes to stopping, preventing or apprehending etc...! On the border once they reach the river OUR (If you smart you will guess who I work for) jursidiction ENDS!!! We can no longer attempt to capture them.
> 
> ...


You're really looking foreword to this police state, aren't you?


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

ACbob said:


> You're really looking foreword to this police state, aren't you?


lol. almost made coffee come out of my nose.

and I've done a lot of business with TX DOT and yes, they are extremely cheap and normal low bid wins 99% of the time no matter the quality of product :headknock


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

You tell him Hotrod! Kids these days.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

saltwaterguy said:


> Gonna make some people mad but here it goes:
> 
> First of all if you don't work for the State or are an LEO then keep your stinking mouth shut when it comes to stopping, preventing or apprehending etc...! On the border once they reach the river OUR (If you smart you will guess who I work for) jursidiction ENDS!!! We can no longer attempt to capture them.
> 
> ...


Very interesting.

Your thinking is very flawed and you don't even see it. It's this very attitude that causes some to feel the way they do about LEO's. You should check yourself.

Your going to find the majority of people on this site and most everyplace respect and are grateful for the job LEO's do. Telling people here (Mother's, Father's, Vets, Retired and something you seem to have a problem with Tax payers) to "Keep your stinking mouth shut" is so wrong on every level. Your ego is way out of line. Respect goes a long ways.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope my travels never take me through Brazoria County.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Out of Green for you Hotrod!

You had a classic response..."Keep blowing smoke outta your arse." LOL!!!

Happy Friday 2Coolers!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I guess we should just keep our stinking mouths shut about how OUR money is being spent. I'm just curious, do they pass out the attitude with the badge or what?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

saltwaterguy said:


> Gonna make some people mad but here it goes:
> 
> First of all if you don't work for the State or are an LEO then keep your stinking mouth shut when it comes to stopping, preventing or apprehending etc...! On the border once they reach the river OUR (If you smart you will guess who I work for) jursidiction ENDS!!! We can no longer attempt to capture them.
> 
> ...


Ill bite....

First of all. Noone is calling you out, or not appreciating the work you do. You can step down off your box now.

Second, I, as a an American citizen who votes, pays taxes, and contributes to your paycheck, have a right to be discouraged with the way we patrol our border (lack there of actually).

While I understand you do not have control of "jurisdiction" laws and so forth, I simply posted a video and expressed my opinion on the way we work, and I suggest we get a bit more aggressive in our tactics.

This shiny new boat is not going to do any more than be a floating 
surveillance contraption.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

AND.......








my mouth doesnt stink, I brushed my teeth this morning


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Looks like we've got a live one! hehe


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*WOW !!!!!!*

* And I was Thinkn:headknock it was Just a Cool Boat to Help make your Border Safer ... ? *


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

crazy tax payers with all these opinions and concerns about how tax payer dollars are spent/allocated. don't you know the government knows what's best, and this boat was the only obvious choice??? get with the program.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I work for tx dot and have to agree the state is CHEAP. By the way this is not a tx dot toy it a dps thing. We cant get a decent lawnmower that doesn't smoke let alone a $300,000 boat.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

slabnabbin said:


> I work for tx dot and have to agree the state is CHEAP. By the way this is not a tx dot toy it a dps thing. We cant get a decent lawnmower that doesn't smoke let alone a $300,000 boat.


lol, green to you


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slabnabbin said:


> I work for tx dot and have to agree the state is CHEAP. By the way this is not a tx dot toy it a dps thing. We cant get a decent lawnmower that doesn't smoke let alone a $300,000 boat.


LOL Or worse this never sees any water, just makes tours at the big boat shows


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

93racer said:


> I think this is a boat some company built to try selling to the state or other agency. If it were owned by DPS it would say Texas Department of Public Safety and not Texas Highway Patrol. It also lacks any official emblems on it. Just my $.02


Thats kind of what I was thinking.... The badging is not correct, its at a boat show of some sort, and the entire boat is way over the top. The number of machine guns, the offroad trailer tires and such... all just for looks and most likely dont even function (heck, doesn't the little orange cap on the gun barrels denote a toy gun???)

I think everybody is getting upset over something that the state didnt even buy....

None the less, its fun to read the banter on this windy Friday.... haha


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Agreed*



InfamousJ said:


> what a waste of tax dollars there...


Homeland Security militarization of civilian forces - watch out state water snapper fishermen !!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Justin- see my link (post#32)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I noticed the orange things in the gun barrels, but haven't been to any gun shows lately and just assumed they were some kind of safety device or plugs to keep the water out. I may have also swallowed the hook in the case of the post I quoted. If I didn't, that's the first LEO at that level, or any level for that matter, I have ever seen act like that. 

My point was, you don't need a 900 HP offshore boat for patrols on the Rio Grande River. If you look at the videos, the Mexicans are using blow up boats and paddles. I could run them down in my skiff with one good shooter on board. They also need to hang machine guns off their helos, like they do in Florida. I haven't even seen anyone flip off one of those bad boys over there. I realize that law enforcement has a job to do. The sticky point with me is whether that's the right piece of equipment for what they are trying to do or if there isn't something a lot more appropriate and more in line with today's economic conditions.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Justin- see my link (post#32)


The boats read Texas Highway Patrol.

I would think that if it were a true state owned vehicle, it would read Texas Department of Public Safety and have the proper badging.

I am also giving the benefit of the doubt to the state that they would spend their money a little more wisely on a rig capable of tackling a more diverse environment (shallow water, more maneuvable, etc).

Lastly, I would hope that if they actually did buy that thing, it wouldnt be sitting on a trailer at a boat show.... it would be out there making wakes.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

You have a point on the badging and name.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

The boats belong to the Rangers branch of DPS. State waters out to 9 nautical miles, Rio Grande River, Falcon, Amistad, and all inland waterways including ICW.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Why not just get a 39' Midnight Express like Customs has for the coast? If your gonna do something do it right


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Some of the places the rats come across is ankle deep....that boat ain't gonna go in a lot of places on the Rio grande.
> 
> Nice boat though :cheers:


agreed ,

that is gonna draft 30" or so

gov't agencies get a real deal from mercury , like half price, that's why they run em


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> crazy tax payers with all these opinions and concerns about how tax payer dollars are spent/allocated. don't you know the government knows what's best, and this boat was the only obvious choice??? get with the program.


AND, both DPS & game wardens hate the water, AND, I work for the State! . . . wg


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Texas Highway Patrol Boat versus mine*

My boat can outfish that DPS Trooper Boat!

My boat is outfitted with several rod holders, jack plate, gps / fishfinder, casting platform on bow, a single 90 hp engine (I can fish all day on little fuel), flounder lights, and has a live /bait well. And I paid for it myself! No tax dollars involved!!!!

Yep, it can out fish that DPS Trooper boat!

For the record, My boat does not have machine guns!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Oh*

* There will be a Total of (5) of these .. *


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

saltwaterguy.. for yelling at us and being mean, you need to do penance.. 

pull 3 people over and write 3 warnings...

have a nice day


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

ccrocker1313 said:


> * There will be a Total of (5) of these .. *


Why are you yelling at us?


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

ccrocker1313 said:


> * There will be a Total of (5) of these .. *


My head hurts and your not helping :mpd:


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

I hope I can get a ride in it.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

One of the cartel opens up with a "fast and furious" auto AK and that purty fiberglass will have some holes - what a waste of taxpayer dollars - 

The Rangers will have fun interdicting Mexican mules in black dingys - or shrimpers not pullin nets --

All they need is some good downscan and sidescan and they can find the subs.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

ccrocker1313 said:


> * There will be a Total of (5) of these .. *


:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock

Thats deserves 5 head knocks, lol. Who ever is in charge, must love boats and is pretty convincing


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Needs outriggers and some rod holders, but otherwise looks ready to fish!


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Guys listen to what I am about to say. First I am not a rookie by no means even though I am 26! Second in my line of work we are constantly being looked upon like we are jerks and maybe I did come across as one and I am sorry for that. Now, if someone is always commenting negatively about your job and saying how bad your job spends its money or how bad one person is then you get tired of it and you are gonna stick up for everyone in your career field. I know that alot of people on this forum respect LEO's however not many times do they stand up when LEO's or Agancies are being talked about negatively, for example, since this was put up not many have spoken anything positive about it. 

As far as the boat goes....yes it does say "Texas Highway Patol" however it is goal is to keep the waterways safe especially from drug smugglers and human trafficers the same people that this forum has complained about. Is it a waste? Will it sit and not be used? NO ONE KNOWS because they are not on the water yet.

As far as respect, I do respect each and everyones opinions because I have one too that is not being respected and I am not blowing smoke up anything. Sometimes young men and women are looked down on and their opinions not matter because they dont agree with an older person opinion. Maybe some on here need to check theirselves before they tell others to check themselves.

My job along with others is a thankless job sometimes, especially on the internet. I do my job just like each and everyone does on a daily basis and yes I do enjoy doing my job. 

Again, if I came across as a jerk, I am sorry for that but I am not gonna say I am sorry for sticking up for my career and my fellow brothers and sisters in Law Enforcement.


----------



## Boudreaux99 (Aug 5, 2007)

I can speak form experience when it comes to Falcon Lake and this boat wouldn't have made the least bit of difference in the Hartley jet ski incident. He was a couple of mile up the Salado in Mexico. I fish up there quite a bit and the Border Patrol and game wardens don't cross the international boundry. They will sit there and watch, thats all they can do. They aren't crossing the line.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Different thought!!!!*

I would love to see five C-130 gunships keep the peace on the Border in the service of the Texas National Guard as we need to stop the nonsense and show Mexico we are a sovereign Republic not simply a once part of their Country to be reclaimed.

Carry On- LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

saltwaterguy said:


> As far as the boat goes....yes it does say "Texas Highway Patol" however it is goal is to keep the waterways safe especially from drug smugglers and human trafficers the same people that this forum has complained about. Is it a waste? Will it sit and not be used? NO ONE KNOWS because they are not on the water yet.


bull****. it's a waste of our money, and everyone knows it.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Suck it up dude. I work for an oil company. How do you think I feel every time Johnboat starts a thread blasting oil companies? Hell we get beat up on here every month.

The boat is in fact a huge waist of MY tax money. Why do you get so defensive when the tax payers say so? After all it is our money.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Speculation on the hardware up front? 7.62? (my guess is not an educated one)


a


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

saltwaterguy said:


> Guys listen to what I am about to say. First I am not a rookie by no means even though I am 26! Second in my line of work we are constantly being looked upon like we are jerks and maybe I did come across as one and I am sorry for that. Now, if someone is always commenting negatively about your job and saying how bad your job spends its money or how bad one person is then you get tired of it and you are gonna stick up for everyone in your career field. I know that alot of people on this forum respect LEO's however not many times do they stand up when LEO's or Agancies are being talked about negatively, for example, since this was put up not many have spoken anything positive about it.
> 
> As far as the boat goes....yes it does say "Texas Highway Patol" however it is goal is to keep the waterways safe especially from drug smugglers and human trafficers the same people that this forum has complained about. Is it a waste? Will it sit and not be used? NO ONE KNOWS because they are not on the water yet.
> 
> ...


 ...And if you'll get off your high horse about it and actually look at this thread, you'll notice a distinct lack of any "looking down" upon actual officers. It's been nothing but people talking about how cheap the state usually is, and how the bean counters have a pretty lousy sense of prioritization.. This particular case is a very good example of just how the LE agency "gimme more toys" works: instead of just simply putting good tires on the cars, better vests for every officer, heck, even more money into training, whatever your little head desires, they drop a mil or more on boats to duplicate a function already "covered" by multiple agencies with more reasonable "claims" on the jurisdiction..

Tell me this: let's say for the sake of argument it's a million bucks worth of boats. Would you honestly say that you'd rather have them spend that money on a half-dozen boats of questionable utility, or just give you a dang raise, or hire some more guys to back you up? Do the math: how many raises could be given out, new staffed units on the street, etc. etc. could we get with that kind of money? It's all about bang for the buck, and there's no way at all that a bunch of boat-show showpieces is going to win that particular battle.

As far as "coming across like a jerk": think about that a bit... pay particular attention to the cause and effect implications.. When LE acts like jerks, they get treated like jerks: when they act like professional public servants, they get treated with an outstanding level of respect and support by the vast majority of law abiding citizens..including a very, very high proportion of the denizens of this board.

You're not among enemies here There's a big difference between healthy discussion of a public issue and attacks on your profession.

Remember, there's only so much that DPS would be able to do with these boats: there's so few donut shops on the water.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sure Alex Jones is all over this.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> Remember, there's only so much that DPS would be able to do with these boats: there's so few donut shops on the water.


:smile:


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

I want one for hog huntin!

BS


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

what a joke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jferg711 (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/DPS-...atch-members-of-Mexican-cartel-128974258.html
I couldn't find the DPS memo about the new division but this should do.

Tax Dollars?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jferg711 said:


> http://www.khou.com/news/local/DPS-...atch-members-of-Mexican-cartel-128974258.html
> I couldn't find the DPS memo about the new division but this should do.
> 
> Tax Dollars?


 Yes, Tax dollars: The grant is probably funded by federal tax dollars, and it's still going to take tax dollars to keep this operation running. "Grant" money doesn't just magically appear..

It's just simply a matter of the DPS wanting their own toys: sort of like Houston ISD having their own SWAT Team smack dab in the middle of HPD jurisdiction: just a waste of public money on duplication of forces... If they spent half as much on interagency communication and cooperation as they do on doing stuff like forming their own Navy, their "budget woes" keeping them from paying troopers enough and giving them basic equipment wouldn't be much of an issue...


----------



## jferg711 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just realized that link was already posted.


----------



## jferg711 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just going to point out some things that are not true. Just to clarify, I'm not bashing anyone by any means, just correcting some misconstrued post.

1. Post #41- Unlike local and county agencies, the money we seize does not just go to DPS. It goes into what's called the general fund and a majority of the money goes to the county and the other percentage goes to DPS and the State.

2. We do watch "movies" on the clock everyday, but the "movies" that we watch are actually videos from our in car cameras that we watch while we do a case report to convict criminals. We watch them to review the traffic stop.

3.TxDot and DPS are not the same. So the title should read DPS's new toy.

4. Post #37- The hi-tech video system and helicopter are used to apprehend those suspects. The helicopter is there to track the suspects until BP or any other agency can get to where they are.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

this is a complete joke........ok if DPS wants to buy 5 boats to patrol the border, nothing is going to stop them, but seriously..........5 34' yellowfins with trip 300 mercs?! unless they got some crazy good deal on some yellowfin boats, which i highly doubt. saltwaterguy, i dont care who you are, youve got to be a dumbarse to think that makes sense to buy 5 of them bad boys to patrol the river. you think they will use the full potemtial of a 34' yellowfin with trip 300 mercs on a river?! brotha, not bashing on your job at all, i appreciate you serving out state, but you gotta open your eyes and smell the bullshat here, they must got you brainwashed to be defending the logic behind buying 5 high performance offshore fishing boats as border protection:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock........on a river at that! JMO.........

S4L


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Mannn !!!!!*

*What a bunch of know it all's ...:headknock*

*If you Guy's have any question's, One of these Boat's will be at the Houston Boat Show in January..*

*Bring your Soap Box's and have a talk with the Guy's that are going to use them .. *

*Vote or Shut Up !!!!!!!*


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

They'll have a hard time chasing down speeders towing one of THOSE down the freeway..,

a


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My comment about watching movies came from the news when reporters snuck up on a chick in her patrol car and busted her watching DVD movies. She had like 10 of them in the car. She wouldn't answer any questions and left. I appreciate everything y'all do for us. Read all of my first post and you'll see I don't have a problem with the boats. I wish they would have bought a Texas product though.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *What a bunch of know it all's ...:headknock*
> 
> *If you Guy's have any question's, One of these Boat's will be at the Houston Boat Show in January..*
> 
> ...


 So you're saying that we as citizens shouldn't be able to have a discourse about just how our tax dollars are being spent? sad3sm


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

saltwaterguy said:


> Gonna make some people mad but here it goes:
> 
> First of all if you don't work for the State or are an LEO then keep your stinking mouth shut when it comes to stopping, preventing or apprehending etc...! On the border once they reach the river OUR (If you smart you will guess who I work for) jursidiction ENDS!!! We can no longer attempt to capture them.
> 
> ...


And today's winner of our complimentary dictionary is...
If you misspell someone's name on a ticket, do they get to pass go?
Just funnin' ya! Thanks for keeping the roads safe and remember to take it all with a grain of salt around here. And, get yourself some waders...


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

This came in a email today..


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *What a bunch of know it all's ...:headknock*
> 
> *If you Guy's have any question's, One of these Boat's will be at the Houston Boat Show in January..*
> 
> ...


Take a a closer read Crocker...the beef is with the higher up idiots that made the decision to waste money on those boats, not the troopers that will man them. I am sure they will get an earful though...as well they should and I hope they pass it back up the ladder for all the good that will do. I would love to have a toy like that to burn gas in huge quantities without having to pay for it and getting paid a salary on top of it all. 
I stand by my previous statement, that is a HUGE waste of tax payer dollars for this agency.


----------

